# Hard Question The Law



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Probably written a variation of this question a dozen times and I normally hit delete before posting. I want to be as hypocritical as I can be and still get an honest answer if I can. 

When it comes to guns and having them do you adhere to the law as you know it’s enforced, as you believe it should be or under your God given rights as a human? I don’t speak only of in your jurisdiction but others as well? 

To be fair I need to provide an example and I shall. I get asked this by family, friends and so why not you: do you Stowe away a firearm on the boat knowing it will cost you freedom and more in some locations and I’ll answer: sometimes yes. Not always for example I won’t go thru the canal because Columbia and Nicaragua are jails I probably wouldn’t survive in, but Europe no problem.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I obey the law.
At age 70 and on Social Security I’m too old to go to jail and too poor to post bail.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I obey constitutional law. I have to admit that I have violated maritime law because I believe the law of nature and nature's God trumps maritime law.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My official public statement is to obey the law. Having said that, What one does under the radar is up to them. Know the consequences and benefits prior to acting. There is an old saying that the best place to be armed is where it is forbidden.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I obey the law to the best of my ability. Some times those that enforce laws don't even know the law. Example the ATF. There may come a time when I am faced with doing what is right or follow an unjust and constitutional law. In that case I will do what is right.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm more of a knife guy, I always carry one, a switchblade to be specific. Of course, all the fun has been blunted now. The State of Wisconsin made switchblades legal about two years ago.

I'm just a year younger that Rice Paddy Daddy. And I'm far too pretty to go to jail...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

So far to the best of my ability and knowledge, . . . I will make a valiant attempt to follow the law.

In fact, . . . because of their laws: I avoid Chicago and NY state like the plague. New Jersey and all of New England are off my "list".

I double check the laws of different states before I go on any kind of road trip, . . . avoiding potential problems if I can.

I spent serious money to have an AR I can lay on my passenger seat fully loaded and ready, . . . in Ohio that is a pistol, . . . and Rock River sold my AR as a pistol so I am legal.

Most of that is the same as RPD and others: too old to spend time incarcerated, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Do the criminals obey the letter of the law?? Guess I'd take my chances and protect myself and that doesn't mean bringing a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> So far to the best of my ability and knowledge, . . . I will make a valiant attempt to follow the law.
> 
> In fact, . . . because of their laws: I avoid Chicago and NY state like the plague. New Jersey and all of New England are off my "list".
> 
> ...


Dwight sounds like you've got that Northern efficiency, Southern charm going on. Maybe the Midwest is a mix of both worlds, I don't know.

You can carry in Vermont if you're a resident. Maine too. Non-resident permits are available in Maine.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Dwight sounds like you've got that Northern efficiency, Southern charm going on. Maybe the Midwest is a mix of both worlds, I don't know.
> 
> You can carry in Vermont if you're a resident. Maine too. Non-resident permits are available in Maine.


Vermont is slowly swirling down into the liberal toilet. Theirs biggest cesspool is in Burlington Vt.

They still have no restrictions/permits/licenses needed. They have started to jump on the "ban" wagon.......

Lots of liberals have moved there in last 30 years. There was a movement, "Take back Vermont" in the 1990s, well it didn't succeed, Sanders is a Senator.........


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Vermont is slowly swirling down into the liberal toilet. Theirs biggest cesspool is in Burlington Vt.
> 
> They still have no restrictions/permits/licenses needed. They have started to jump on the "ban" wagon.......
> 
> Lots of liberals have moved there in last 30 years. There was a movement, "Take back Vermont" in the 1990s, well it didn't succeed, Sanders is a Senator.........


"Take back Vermont" Yes!

We've spent a lot of time there. The place is heaven on earth geographically speaking. It's all local hillbillies and weekender ski type or retired rich dudes. Some middle-class but not much in-between 'cause the economy's really bad.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Not legal. I carry all day everyday, everywhere I go. Havent been in a post office or police station. yet, probably would take her out and lock up in the car at the PD.
I have my LCP on my left calf right now, and it breaks work rules. HA.
I can always find another job, I can always drag a court battle out for years, what I can NOT DO, is allow someone to "force their will upon me", be it whatever, and I will not be a fish in a barrel. We all gotta die, I just wanna have a little say so if I can.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> I obey constitutional law.


I will agree with this.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> So far to the best of my ability and knowledge, . . . I will make a valiant attempt to follow the law.


Here's an interesting adjunct to that idea.

I was talking to a cop once (no, I wasn't arrested that time) and he told me that if you leave your home to go to the grocery store, and after shopping you drive straight home, most "upstanding citizens" will have--by the law of averages--_broken five laws_.

If there's a cop here who has some statistics, I'd like to know if that idea is actually true.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I carry where legal.

I expect others to follow the law. I act as I wish others to act.
"Ok for me, but not for thee" does not sit well with this fellow.

This will likely put me at a disadvantage someday.... if I ever actually decide to go to places that restrict.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Thankfully living in Texas obeying the guns laws is relatively easy. I usually respect the law about where to carry and where not to carry but at least there are very few limitations. Now in my “older age” I prefer not to travel to states where gun law as are restrictive. 

On the boat, I do, or did, when traveling, have a firearm stashed. I also had a “flare gun” that uses shotgun shells. Never raised an eyebrow by anyone. But then again I didn’t go to Venezuela or similar places. 

Interesting side bar about boats... a friend took a 2 year circumnavigation of the Caribbean. Strapped to the front of his mast, down below (which was actually in the forward cabin) was a stainless steel 20 gauge shotgun. I know he sailed by, as quickly and quietly as he could some countries but I also know he entered Columbia and others. No questions concerns or issues the entire trip. I believe he also had a 357 buried on the boat somewhere.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Here's an interesting adjunct to that idea.
> 
> I was talking to a cop once (no, I wasn't arrested that time) and he told me that if you leave your home to go to the grocery store, and after shopping you drive straight home, most "upstanding citizens" will have--by the law of averages--_broken five laws_.
> 
> If there's a cop here who has some statistics, I'd like to know if that idea is actually true.


 Well because of the society we have created most through the education system we have to have laws on laws on laws. Most laws are not enforced . They are there as a way to get a foot in the door as they say. A way to stop you to investigate you .
Most people speed a lot, most run stop signs and don't even notice they do it. More than half the people that park in handicap parking are not.
I cc and open carry with in the law. I do avoid going places that post. I will not hire a contractor for any kind of work if there office is posted , and yes I check. Every weapon I own is with in the law. However there are many in LEO that do not know the law.
I have had to prove that point a couple times. Now if you were to ask me at what point I would ignore laws. I would agree there are things that could force me to.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty, I had a similar conversation today with the Acting Senior Manager who replaced Jen at Barnes and Noble.

It's the worst kept secret that my wife and I CCW knives and pistols, so I asked "Woodie" if he was going to make changes in their so-called "weapons policy." That got a chuckle, because he knows my wife and I would cover his employees from the mall trash that washes into his cafe' area.

Woodie told me not to worry about the laws and policies because no one had ever confronted Jen, and he had job now for almost a month and hadn't even met his supposed supervisor.

Yes, Madison Police Officers buy coffee there, and most of them know the CC Riders even without our colors. Yes, one of them openly asked if I "had any new toys." We walked to his squad car and I emptied my pockets. We discussed knives, and then the officer handed all my knives back...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I carry anywhere I want to with a few caveats. I have to remember I can't carry in places where it is disallowed, I may have magazine restrictions or ammo restrictions in places like NYC, Mass etc.. But generally LEOSA covers me. I obey the law to the letter because I have to abide by the canons of Judicial ethics now that I am a judicial commissioner. Even dumb ass SBR laws.

I always told my trainees that judges and legislators have the luxury of "interpreting" the law or "divining" what the writer of the law "meant". So many of my trainees asked "does this serve justice?" "is this the spirit of the law?" I just told them to enforce the letter of the law, as written verbatim in the Tennessee code annotated. I also told them that in some cases they have a measure of discretion. You can give breaks and you can be human.

Having said that, I confess that I have not always worn Blaze orange when I'm hunting. I also speed a little here and there and as long as the laws in my state are in keeping with the bill of rights and the constitution I'm good.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I do what is necessary to protect me and mine.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

You know, it is funny. The bank chain I use did not post when I moved here. I was very happy about that. Then, a location got robbed, a few towns away, and the next time I went to the bank, I saw they had posted. Incredibly stupid! The guy that robbed the bank was a felon who was not supposed to possess a gun to begin with and certainly did not have a CCW license. The posting certainly would not have kept him out of the bank. He didn't shoot anyone in the bank (although he did fire a couple of shots at pursuing officers later), but if he had opened fire in the bank, at the time, maybe someone would have been able to legally fire back. Asinine!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This might seem funny, but I carry everywhere. Let me explain.

When those "no weapons" decals started to pop up, it meant I had to walk back to my truck and lock up the pistol. I would be seen doing that, and my truck just has a front seat, no back seat or interior cargo area. I just started to go to places I could carry.

For every place that had a decal, there was a friendly place next store. I would circumvent the libtard business and only buy things where I could carry.

Over time, I had eliminated all the "no carry" places, and I do not miss them. So by a careful selection of entrepreneurs, I can now carry "everywhere."


----------

